# New/old Poljot Arrival



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The longest travelled Strela in History?

(well ok apart from the ones that went into space that is!)

The white dialed strela I purchased in a while ago after my black one got lost in the post, has finally arrived *5 Months *after I had bought it...

It travelled from the Ukraine to UK and back to the seller for some reason - no problem the seller sent it again. Once again when it reached UK it got sent back to the seller. Thanks to a friend for helping me out and rerouting this watch to Germany and then on to me in Gibraltar. Taken 19 days after a 5 month wait!

In those 5 months I now have 3 of these buggers.

For now I include the seller's pictures and will post my own pictures and perhaps a group shot... it has a perfect crown and dial and crystal and I intend on replacing the case for a better one I have spare.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That looks great









I cant make up my mind which ones I like best, these originals or the reissues


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks good







. What's wrong with the case







? It's better than my old thing







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh its not too bad a bit scratched but someone has drilled holes in the lugs for the large pins it has (they could have used smaller ones and cut the old ones out)

and having a much better one spare I think it deserves it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Didn't notice the lugs







.

I remember going to visit these in H Samuels window in the 70's when I bought my Â£3.29 Sekondas. They were more than I could afford then







.

They're getting to be more than I can afford now







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I changed the case last night.... could wait.... it looks much better now... will post pics soon ... i'll try and get some done at the weekend. Head office is visiting so things are going ape-poopoo here!



raketakat said:


> Didn't notice the lugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Dave, glad it finally arrived after the long wait









Looks really good, carnt wait to see some of your pictures


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Lovely watch Dave, well worth the 5 month wait!!


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Great looking watch there and a great story behind its delivery travels, glad you got it in one piece.

Will be nice to see the pics of it.


----------

